# Baby Otters!!



## rachelha (Mar 26, 2012)

http://blog.kohan-studio.com/archives/51998756.html

I can't remember who else it is that loves otters, but there are some adorable photos of baby otters on this blog.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 26, 2012)

I think it's shirl  Lovely creatures!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 27, 2012)

I liked the film Ring of Bright Water


----------



## Steff (Mar 27, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I think it's shirl  Lovely creatures!



Yeah it was ive just text her about the thread she will be on in abit


----------



## shirl (Mar 27, 2012)

rachelha said:


> http://blog.kohan-studio.com/archives/51998756.html
> 
> I can't remember who else it is that loves otters, but there are some adorable photos of baby otters on this blog.



Yeah, I admit it, its me!! How sweet are those photos, absolutely adore otters if I get another life I so want to come back as one  my home is slowly being taken over by them (pictures, ornaments, bags, even a jacket!)

Thank you so much for this Rach. I go onto the Daily Otter site every day, just to get my 'fix' am also a supporter of The Chestnut Centre in Derbyshire (well worth a vsit) where they take care of orphaned and injured otters.

Signing off now with the biggest smile 

Shirl


----------



## RissyKay (Mar 27, 2012)

Thay all look so grumpy though!! Still cute... but grumpy.


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 28, 2012)

RissyKay said:


> Thay all look so grumpy though!! Still cute... but grumpy.



I don't know, I thought the first one had a sweet smile. 

Author Joanne Rowling also loves otters; Hermione Granger (whom JKR has admitted is her avatar in the _Harry Potter_ series) has a Patronus in the shape of an otter.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's another one


----------



## trophywench (Aug 7, 2012)

Ooooh, that sweet ickle tail !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok just to make a couple of you jealous.... There's an otter park not many miles down the road from where I live


----------



## Caroline (Aug 7, 2012)

Just showed the pictures to little feller and he wants one as a pet

My claims to fame are I held hands with a baby chimpanzee and I had a six foot reticulted python round my shoulders 4 days before my big boy was born


----------



## shirl (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for piccy Northerner, obviously a very proud otter mummy  wonderful made me smile - AGAIN lol

Caroline,  I keep asking my hubby if I can have one as a pet too, but sadly he keeps saying no  ah well if I keep asking he may go for it one day!!

Shirl


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2012)

Here's a couple more Shirl


----------



## Copepod (Aug 14, 2012)

shirl said:


> Thanks for piccy Northerner, obviously a very proud otter mummy  wonderful made me smile - AGAIN lol
> 
> Caroline,  I keep asking my hubby if I can have one as a pet too, but sadly he keeps saying no  ah well if I keep asking he may go for it one day!!
> 
> Shirl



Probably a good idea for you both to watch "Ring of Bright Water" together! Might be better than having a pet otter - you'll see what I mean when you watch it.


----------



## shirl (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll just take both!!! 

Love Ring of Bright Water (Book and Film) got it on DVD 

Have seen what an otter can do with its teeth, Terry Nutkin (sp?) can vouch for that too!

Shirl


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2013)

More otters!


----------



## gail1 (Mar 3, 2013)

aaahhhhhhh


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 3, 2013)

"Hey Ole, is dey talkin bout us?" "Umm, yup Sven yup, dey tinks we is otterly adorable." "Oh, right, dat's OK den."


----------



## Northerner (Mar 3, 2013)

Hehe! Look at those faces!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 7, 2013)

More baby otters!


----------



## shirl (Jul 7, 2013)

Soooooo Cute, they are gorgeous 

Have my otter fix everyday on daily otter! xxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 18, 2014)

Another otter


----------



## Bloden (Feb 18, 2014)

Caroline said:


> I liked the film Ring of Bright Water



Oh no, such a sad film. Who kills an otter with a shovel? Only seen one once in the wild, in scotland near Ballater (I think, long time ago now). Fantastic!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 18, 2014)

Very sad film - I remember seeing it at Midland Arts Centre, Cannon Hill Park, Birmingham when I was about 10 or 11 (NOT when film was first released, I hasten to add!). 

A few years later, when I was 14 or 15, I went on an Outward Bound course, based at Camusrory, at the far east end of Loch Nevis. We kayaked along the north shore, where Sandaig is the site of Camusfearna of Gavin Maxwell's Ring of Bright Water book.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 18, 2014)

I've seen a few, especially on trips to Mull and in a wildlife centre, oh and once saw some sea otters in California. They are amazing creatures. I must have a look at the Daily Otter.

The Ring of Bright Water is indeed a very sad tale, but at the time it was written, it went a long way towards changing folks view of the animals. Until then they were regarded as pests, as indeed were many other critturs such as Eagles. All were seen as competing with us for food that society at the time believed they had no right to do.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2014)

*Zoo Gave Their Otters A Keyboard To Play With. It's Fantastic.*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/27/otters-keyboards_n_5398224.html


----------



## Vicsetter (May 30, 2014)

Short drive from Oban on the West coast is the Scottish Seal sanctuary which has otters:
http://www.visitsealife.com/oban/







They also do Seals:


----------



## Vicsetter (May 30, 2014)

On the other hand bear a thought for this Thetford couple:



> A devastated couple have removed a pond from their garden after 200 of their prized fish were eaten - by an otter.
> 
> Linda and Alan Brown, both 60, say the 6,000 gallon pond in the garden of their Thetford home was the talk of the neighbourhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## Copepod (May 30, 2014)

Otherwise known as "optimum foraging theory". Basically, animals only eat the best bits.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2014)

Vicsetter said:


> On the other hand bear a thought for this Thetford couple:



Never realised they were such fussy eaters!


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 13, 2015)

More baby otters! (warning, could be sickeningly cute — but then, you have read this thread down to this point...)


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Mar 13, 2015)

Otters are my second favourite animals after dogs.


----------

